# Legoland parking answered



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

I finally managed to get a definite answer to overnight parking at Legoland ,Windsor.
The answer is No, they don't allow motorhomes to overnight in any of their car parks due to insurrance reasons.

I hope this clarifies the issue

Finyar


----------



## bedted (May 20, 2011)

*Legoland Overnight Parking*

You can park overnight in the park and ride car park (no charge). However security gates close at 23.00hrs. Security man at park & ride came over and said we are very welcome to park here overnight. Only caveat is that you must be entering the park next day. we have used this car park many times before and are always made welcome by the security staff. 
Hope this help others coming to Legoland.


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

We stopped last year after asking at Guest Services who said yes, use the staff car park as it's more easily monitored on CCTV (I guess so they could see we weren't up to mischief!) and they would let security know.


----------



## Tjp (Jun 18, 2010)

Stayed on Sunday night. We were asked to use the staff car park. The chap we spoke to said the main carparks cannot be used but the staff one can.


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

Just a quickie in case anyone needs to know, we recently parked up at legoland Windsor and had very friendly response to our request to stay overnight in the staff car park. On my blog


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

ceejayt said:


> Just a quickie in case anyone needs to know, we recently parked up at legoland Windsor and had very friendly response to our request to stay overnight in the staff car park. On my blog


Thanks for the update.. Got a trip planned in mid May and was going to park up the night before in a layby somewhere. Now I think I will email customer services beforehand and ask if we can arrive late evening and stay there..


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

I am very sure that if you have a pre booked ticket then as you drive through the entrance off the roundabout on the main road the staff car parking is immediately on the left.
Show them your ticket for the following day and I don't think you will have any problem parking - security is 24 hours by the looks of it.
In the morning, drive up to the main parking and be there about 15 minutes before the gates open and you are straight in. Loads of parking and plenty of room for the van.
Hope that helps


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I wonder why none of these UK attractions uses the Futuroscope model of having an aire? There is a cheap overnight fee for arriving after 5pm and then another cheap 24 hour fee. This gives two nights for €8.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Ray - the answer is in our own hands.

We should be telling these places about how it is done at places like Futuroscope.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Following the info from ceejayt..

I emailed the customer services last week as we plan to visit tomorrow for 2 days.. Got a Thumbs up to having overnight stays, they have told tme to go to the staff car park as we plan to arrive the evening before. Took my details, description of the van and it's Reg number...

So will report back after the weekend... I did mention they should consider something a bit more formal but they never responded on that point..


----------

